# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Misselijk en opgezette keel

## whitecat8

Hallo allemaal
ik vroeg me af of jullie me van wat advies kunnen voorzien.
Al 5 maanden lang heb ik last van misselijkheid, mijn keel voelt opgezwollen (slikken wordt moeilijk), ik ben erg moe (heb 12 uur slaap nodig en zou wel meer kunnen slapen ook) en heb een verstoorde hartslag. Hij wisselt zomaar tussen de 60 en de 160 zonder aanleiding. Dit is gemeten in het ziekenhuis.
Ik heb omeprazol en metoclopramide (maagzuurremmers) gekregen.
De dokter zegt dat het stress is maar ik denk zelf niet dat dat klopt. Ik heb me een jaar geleden wel gestresst gevoelt maar nu gaat het eigenlijk heel goed en heb ik zin om van alles te doen. Ik moet 2 maanden wachten tot ik naar het ziekenhuis kan. Ik denk zelf aan iets met mijn schildklier maar ik weet het niet.
Ik vroeg me af of iemand dit herkent en misschien tips heeft.
Groetjes,
whitecat

----------

